# How do you view list of podcast episodes in iTunes?



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

In iTunes (7) how do you view the names of individual episodes of each show? My screen only shows main program headings, for instance it says "dl.TV iPod video," but underneath there are no entries for individual episodes to choose from. That is just an example, I don't KNOW which shows have new episodes because I can't see any! 

It it set to keep all episodes of podcasts. I subscribed to 15 and see new episodes download all the time. My podcast count goes up and up. But I don't know what I have, not seeing a list. When I click on a program name the audio or video of the first episode I downloaded starts playing. I don't have very many, just started ipod and iTunes a few weeks ago. What am I doing wrong?

PS - Maybe these are not main program headings at all, but the names of the first episodes I downloaded (since that's what they play when I click them).


----------



## Nick79044 (Apr 27, 2007)

Did you ever get an answer to your questions? I'm trying to figure out the same thing.


----------



## Nick79044 (Apr 27, 2007)

I figured it out. Click on the triangle to the left of the podcast title.


----------

